# mating molly"s



## Louie (Nov 27, 2010)

Both pair of mollies are mating, Lil fry"s will be arriving. Sometime"s the male"s chase each other . Dalmation & Cremecicle may come with Harley Davidson color"s *r2*r2


----------

